# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  مشکل در Start  کردن Service مربوط به SQLServer

## SaeidMirzaei

با سلام 
یه مشکل بزرگ 
زمانی که می خواهم Service مربوط به SQLServer  رو Start کنم Error می دهد 
عکس Error در ضمیمه است.
Windows could not start SQL Server (MSSQLSERVER) service on Local Computer .

[/LEFT]Error 1069: The service did not start due to a logon failure

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.ابتدا در قسمت services ببينيد اين سرويس با چه user داره كارميكنه وايا دسترسي لازم براي اينكارو داره يا.خير.
دوم اينكه در event viewer ببينيد چه خطايي داره بهتون ميده.

----------


## SaeidMirzaei

سلام 
با تشکر از راهنمایی شما خیلی عالی بود 
یک بار در Properties  سرویس مربوطه دوباره User خودم را معرفی کردم و مشکل حل شد
با تشکر از راخنمایی شما

----------

